# My steak dinner



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I went to Outback Monday and got their Queen victoria filet mignon-a smooth, buttery soft steak that almosts melts in your mouth. It was cooked to medium rare perfection and-since the potato that came with it filled me up that evening-taken home and awaiting consumption in the refridgerator. Tuesday dinner all set and anticipated-my mouth watered at the thought of the juicy steak dinner to come. So I get home. prepare a small salad, set the table and open the refrigerator door to discover-No Steak. None. Zero. Zippo. The only thing to be seen is a gaping Styrofoam container holding a squeeky toy in the shape of a purple frog. Allie's purple frog to be exact. 

I stand there, in a slight state of shock, completely unprepared for the steak denial. I stare at the purple frog. The frog-bulging, goggled eyes frozen open for eternity, stares back. After a long moment I close the door and sit down in a daze, trying to figure out the exact circumstances that could lead to the near magical switching of my steak for a frog.

I review my day and finally come to this possible scenario: I am in the kitchen getting the salad ingrediants from the fridge. As the cooler door is open my phone rings and I turn around to grab it off the counter. Allie carrying frog and having heard the refridgerator door open-trots quietly into the kitchen, sees the steak and grabs it out of the gaping styrofoam box, leaving frog behind.


This leaves me with no steak and the puzzling presence of the frog. Was it left behind as a trade? As a form of payment? Or just because Froggie and steak wouldn't both fit in her mouth at one time?

While distracted by these thoughts and still needing dinner, I heated up a hot dog which tasted exceptionally weird, only to realize later it had the dogs worming pill in it. 

I'm having second thoughts about the dogs. Really. 

Jelpy


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the laugh today. I needed it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hilarious!

I love the way you told this depressing story, I am mourning the loss of your delicious steak.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

What a riot!! These dogs are opportunists and yours hit the jackpot. Now, America is waiting..... any signs you had worms???:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

lol big win for Allie.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lolol!I will smile about this all day!!


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Absolutely hilarious. Maybe take comfort in knowing the steak was enjoyed immensely, even though it wasn't by you? HAHA easier said than done I suppose....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG that is priceless.I'm tearing up:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm crying laughing I'm sorry :wild:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am literally laughing out loud! This is hilarious.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha! This was great  You have such a way with words and story telling, I could practically taste your perfect steak and the bitter realization that Allie had eaten your juicy dinner. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lol .... you're lucky. The very few times one of my guys snatched something I was planning to eat I didn't even get a purple frog or anything in return.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: Hilarious!! You are a great story teller!! On the up side, now you have a frog and no worms!! :rofl:


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. To funny.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Like your description of the steak, my mouth is watering now. Think I'll barbeque one tomorrow.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ahhh thanks for the laugh! I'm glad you are now worm free....


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Couldn't help wondering, how was your salad?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoyed your story and shared it with a few friends!!!'i felt your hunger pains and actually started to crave a steak and a potatoe


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we should all pitch in and have a nice steak sent to your home for entertaining us so well.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

car2ner said:


> we should all pitch in and have a nice steak sent to your home for entertaining us so well.


 It would only be taken from me. 

jelpy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

:spittingcoffee:

Yes, both the frog and the steak did not fit in her mouth together. It wasn't a trade, I mean she doesn't expect you to keep her froggy. But how do you leave the beautiful smelly steak behind. 

It was nice of her to let you know who got your dinner. 

I think the wormer-hot dog was almost as funny as the frog for steak. 

Great story.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I keep reading this over and over. Still die laughing every time Did you give her back her foggy yet?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

voodoolamb said:


> I keep reading this over and over. Still die laughing every time Did you give her back her foggy yet?


The froggie is mine.....at least until she steals it back. She's a sneaky little snot. 

Jelpy


----------

